# Catfishing: Rising or Falling River levels???



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

So just wondering for catfish what you guys have better luck with??? I have to say falling but I've heard people say rising too...


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

I usually do better with flatheads with the river falling. Channels on the other hand seem to bite better with it rising even though I still do pretty good in clear water. I seem to do better with bits of peeled shrimp or other secret stinky baits when the waters dirty:thumbsup:.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hands down falling, unless u can catch it on the rise before it moves up a foot almost right after a short rain fall, the slowly rising water will have them feeding up until its to much then they will take cover until the water recedes. 

It gets tricky when u really want to go fishing like I do a lot, I try and watch Ham river often, but some times I just go and regret it later.

Escambia sits about 5feet, once it gets over 9feet catfishing gets tough I like to wait for it to fall back to about 7 feet then start fishing, as the night moves on it will keep falling to about 6 feet, if u can nail them conditions you will do good the fish will be extra hungry from hunkering down.

Currently Escambia is still rising at 9.27 to 9.28 in just over a hour, me and a buddy on different nights fished different sections of the river in different boats and got one a piece over the weekend, wait for the fall then _*strike*_:thumbsup:


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have had good luck on the Choctawhatchee River with the water 7' to 8' on a slow rise I guess it depends on the style of fishing you do


----------

